# need help on h1b(Not subject to Cap) extension



## dreamstocatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, 
Before I can state my question, let me below brief you about my visa/petition status
1. Company A applied for New H1B in 2006, got petition approved and stamped (india) on 14 Sept 2006 for 3 years(i.e. till sept 2009)
2.Landed in US in June 2007 for first time, came back to india in FEB 2008.
3. again went back to US in JAN 2009,got extension to my petition as visa/Petition was expired in SEPT 2009 while I was till in US. Got extended I797 valid till SEPT 2012
4. came back to India in early JULY 2010
5. left Company A while in India, joined Company B.
6. Company B initiated my New H1B(not subject to Cap of 65000, they said I was out of USA for more than 2 years and held H1B within last 6 years)application. Got petition approved(March 2012), got stamped with visa valid till march 2012(1 yr) since my project was with client was of yearly contract. 
Q 1. Now if I go to US now and in March 2012 apply for extension, will I be eligible for further extensions total of 5(2+3) years 2 times? 
Q 2. has my H1B clock reset to zero since I have been out of US for more than 2 years??


----------

